# Feedback from Halo Spot's Stew food



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I started feeding Micky Halo Spot's Stew dry food after feeding him some of the canned once. The canned looks and smells so fresh I'm half tempted to eat it myself sometimes. It turns that Micky REALLY likes the dry food...:chili::aktion033::w00t: That is amazing, in and of itself. Usually I have to enhance or mix in or put something with his other dry foods, like NB lamb and rice, or Wellness, or lots of other foods that he's just turned his nose up, so to find a good quality food that he actually LIKES, is a freaking miracle. So I was curious about the ingredients and their source, since the are not on the Whole Dog Journal list of approved foods. This did bother me a bit, but I emailed them, and this is what they said.

*I said:*

I've been feeding my dog your Spot's Stew dry food. We have tried both the chicken and the salmon. He really likes it, but I was wondering if I could get more information about where you get your food products? Is it American based food or foreign imported food? What about the Vitamin and Mineral mix in the food, is it also imported? I worry about products imported from China, since they've had so many problems with melamine contamination among other nasty things. I do like that you use quality ingredients, I'm just looking for more detail on the source.

Thanks,

*They said:*

All of our products are made in a USDA facility, located in the United States. We get all of our ingredients, with the exception of our pea protein which comes from Canada, from within the US. We do not get any ingredients from China, or any other countries. 

Warm regards,
Lynne Megee

********

Just wanted to post this in case any of you feed or thought about feeding your pups Spot's Stew. To be honest, I'm not worried about pea protein from Canada. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds great!!! I am so glad he like it, that is important to a Mommy!!!:wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

We have always liked Spot's Stew in this house. We even cook the SS recipe right here at home too!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to feed the canned to Nikki. She loved it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

beckinwolf said:


> The canned looks and smells so fresh I'm half tempted to eat it myself sometimes.


I believe it was the Spot's Stew that my husband almost ate! LOL I had given some to Toby and put the rest in a bowl in the fridge. Hubby went into the fridge and was so excited that I cooked! Thankfully he asked me what it was while he had his nose in it smelling it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

